# Wages



## teresa (Oct 20, 2010)

Can you share what the average wage is for cpc certified coder with 2 years experience.  Still learning and not up to 92% accuracy yet still needing alot of guidence


----------



## gost (Oct 20, 2010)

Check out the salary surveys here:  https://www.aapc.com/resources/research/medical-coding-salary-survey/


I think the 2010 survey results are in the Oct issue of Coder's Edge.


----------

